# P90X Anyone tried it?



## CarlHalesDavies

Hello everyone, newbie here, looking for advice and any help possible 

I am very sorry as i am sure this has been posted before but could not see a post anywhere.

Has anyone tried p90X?

Basically I am looking at getting fit.

I am very lucky as i have allot of free time to myself, i have worked it so i only work about 10 hours a week and that's in the evenings, and still bring good money in.

So i have allot of time to start getting fit and commit myself to getting fit and buff lol

Has anyone ever tried P90X and does it work?

I am thinking of giving it a go, and buying the equipment and the supplements etc, and really committing myself to it and doing everything word for word. but would like to know if anyone has tried it and to see if it actually works?

I am 26, just over 12 stone and im 5 '11

I have allways been very skinny with no muscle, but over the last few years have been starting to get a tyre around my waste

I would love to get rid of this and gain some muscle especially upper body muscle, and maybe even get a 6/8 pack

My big obstacle is the food. Im not a very god eater. i mean i eat allot. but i don't like the stuff i am going to need to eat. but i am going to push through it and find stuff that i will like, and make myself eat some of the other stuff also. Plus get the supplements on top of that.

Any advice would be great from anyone that has gone through something similar, or has tried P90X would be great.

Thanks

Carl


----------



## adlewar

think you'd be better off constructing your own routine buddy, one that gives you results and that you enjoy....

getting ripped in 90 days and all that bollox is gonna be difficult following a routine made by someone who's never met you....

everybody reacts different to various excersises, what works for me, might be crap for you........

plenty of routines on here mate, by serious fitness freaks, pick bits from each and devise your own, then bin the bits that are not working for you........


----------



## CarlHalesDavies

cheers mate

I dont expect to get ripped in 90 days 

My plan was to just constantly do the routine every 90 days.

There are 3 different ways of doing it supposedly so was just gona change it every time.

Or after doing the whole thing once or twice then building something that suits me better, as i will have more knowledge. does this sound a good idea?

Also it says i should use supplements, etc... is this a good thing to do? should i spend money on supplements and recovery shakes and protein bars?

I really know nothing about building muscle or fitness. I dont want to be a body builder, but i would like to be twice the size that i am now, of lean muscle, 8 pack and all 

The reason why i am thinking that P90X will be a help for me is because i will have something to work with to keep me interested and going. Otherwise on my own doing it i think i wont get anywhere 

has anyone tried p90x?

Or do you all prefer just to do your own routine? like adlewar suggests?

What do you all think?

Thanks again

Carl


----------



## hungryshark

well the diet doesn't have to be boring check out the diet pages for recipes of things you can make the food into something you will enjoy but just more healthy and better for training like a nice wholemeal wrap with chicken salad and salsa etc...

sorry don't know anything about P90x but some supplements like protein shakes etc will help you get what you need to grow.

with the training i agree with adlewar have a look at some of the different plans try them and see what works for you.

oh...and welcome to the board


----------



## Robbob

Hey all,

Well I completed the P90X last year after taking a trip to the states and seeing the infomercial. Now I think some of the results posted on the web are pretty extreme but I still know it works.

I lost a stone (13.5 originally) and 4 inches from my waste and my extra chins disappeared too. Which was fantastic. I wouldn't have said I increases in size but definitely became more ripped.

Overall I was pleased with the results, seeing most of the weight disappear once I'd completed the program? (figure that one out). Its now been 6 months since the program and I have probably put on 1/2 a stone - mostly down to christmas and beer 

But Im about to embark on the program for the second time. I beleive you could find your own works outs, which if they are all intense for an hour and you eat right you'd have similar results. But I feel the best thing the program has to offer is the motivation the guy gives you whilst watching the workouts. Although hes American and corny as hell - I found him funny and positive and I just wanted to put the next DVD in straight away!

So my advise is Pro the P90X.

Hope this helps - any further questions just ask


----------



## Cliff

Robbob said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Well I completed the P90X last year after taking a trip to the states and seeing the infomercial. Now I think some of the results posted on the web are pretty extreme but I still know it works.
> 
> I lost a stone (13.5 originally) and 4 inches from my waste and my extra chins disappeared too. Which was fantastic. I wouldn't have said I increases in size but definitely became more ripped.
> 
> Overall I was pleased with the results, seeing most of the weight disappear once I'd completed the program? (figure that one out). Its now been 6 months since the program and I have probably put on 1/2 a stone - mostly down to christmas and beer
> 
> But Im about to embark on the program for the second time. I beleive you could find your own works outs, which if they are all intense for an hour and you eat right you'd have similar results. But I feel the best thing the program has to offer is the motivation the guy gives you whilst watching the workouts. Although hes American and corny as hell - I found him funny and positive and I just wanted to put the next DVD in straight away!
> 
> So my advise is Pro the P90X.
> 
> Hope this helps - any further questions just ask


Anyone else tried this, who is not affiliated with p90X? :cursing:


----------



## carlos1985

im doing it right now im in the 4th week ,i ditched the diet after 2 weeks it was making me ill although i did all the calculations i think it wasn't providing enough for what my body needed and although i do eat healthy there diet was super healthy and expensive and took up to much time and as it is geared more for weight loss it was not what i was looking for as i am trying to but on some musle mass and dont need to lose weight . as for the dvd 's i find them excellent if you can not afford a pt then having some one to follow and push you is good even if they are a cheesy yank like i said i done 3 and a bit weeks now and athough the changes arn't massive my abs are alot more pronounced and i feel so much stronger and better .what i will say is i modified the weighted excersises with less reps and more weights as what they do again is more geared to weight loss


----------



## Matt Beasley

These pics are a guy who's currently doing P90X, each shot is after 30 days. Lighting is different, but there's also a difference between the start and just the 30 day shot.


----------



## Cupra Steve

I have just started on the P90x program, more so just for the Abs routine. They are good - i done the routine on Wednesday and my Abs are still killing today (Friday). I cant wait to do it again.

I think I will start and do the rest of the routines but then again I like going to the gym. I might split between the two - when I cant get to the gym do the P90x workout in the house.


----------



## Guest

i started the p90x but stopped as found it boring, i prefer to make my own routine and go with that. one of my cousins did follow it all the way and did have good results in the end. theres no harm in giving it a go, thats the only way you'll know how your body reacts to it. before buying the dvds id use videos on net i.e. youtube etc and see how you go.


----------



## mid-life

I am new here (haven't even done my intro yet) but I am currently doing P90X. I start Week 6 next week.

My 4 week stats were as follows day 0 first and day 30 second:

Age 39:

Start weight 182 pounds (13 stone) I weighed myself around the week 2 mark and I had lost 7 pounds

Chest 44-43

Waist 38-34

Hips 41-37

I have gained an inch on my thighs and 1/2 inch on upper Arms. My abs are starting to develop. EDIT although I still have a fair amount of excess fat to lose

My goals were to lose weight and gain a bit of muscular definition so far the programme has exceeded my expectations.

Good points:

From a numpty beginner point of view this programme is quite good. provided that you use it as a springboard to go onto other things. It lays out for you what to eat (ratio and size), what to do in each exercise, how to do it. It evens tells you during the workout when to take a water (drink not go) and towel off break!. Tony Horton is very personable and eloquent on the DVD's and delivers well. He was not as cheesy as I thought he would be. I never thought I would like Yoga. There are a lot of compund exercise. Resistance days are split. You can literally follow it like a total zombie and you will get results.

Bad points:

Wonder if it verges on the point of overtraining

The first 30 day diet is tough and is really for severe cutting I am on Nutritional Level 2 and was allowed 1 carb a day. A carb was like 2 slices of wholemeal, a small portion of rice/pasta etc

It is not sold as a weight loss product but it is. It will rip you to shreds and whilst it does talk about lower reps for size if you wanted to gain muscle mass and followed the plan to a t. the calorie allowances are probably woefully inadequate especially if you started lean in the first place.

You will need extra equipment and the nutrition plan plugs their supplements A LOT!

The support boards are full of contradictory views - I have had a brief look on this forum and there is nowhere near the amount of knowledge on the P90X forum I used compared to on here.

Overall do I regret buying it? No. However if I did have a half idea of formulating workout plans. I don't think there is anything in P90X that with a bit of research you couldn't forumlate the same plan yourself and tailor it specifically for your needs. There is nothing new there.

Hope this helps

Jason


----------



## Rekless

Matt Beasley said:


> These pics are a guy who's currently doing P90X, each shot is after 30 days. Lighting is different, but there's also a difference between the start and just the 30 day shot.


I hate people that have an ab outline altho clearly carrying fat and water, i have to be super lean to see my abs!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Rekless said:


> I hate people that have an ab outline altho clearly carrying fat and water, i have to be super lean to see my abs!


Get photoshop mate and give yourself some abs as that's all they've done above IMO. His shape hasn't really changed at all.


----------

